
A Stroll Through the Minefields – Avoiding Startup Tarpits - dtawfik1
https://hackernoon.com/a-stroll-through-the-minefields-surviving-the-startup-ramp-up-95320ab78759?pg
======
rpkoven
It seems I am one of those in the tarpit. I think the problem for us
engineering types is that there is so much bullshit around marketing, that
it's offputting to us. That's the case for me at least. If I spend time/money
on a feature, I know how long it will take, how much it will cost and when it
will be ready. Compared to this, marketing seems like burning money with
voodoo rituals.

It doesn't help that marketing efforts are only meaningfully measurable on a
larger scale. If you're bootstrapping something yourself, you don't have 12k
to spend on marketing this month. You have $300. It's easy to burn that $300
on adwords or facebook ads and get zero signups, with no meaningful data
whatsoever.

The usual advice goes: hire a marketing expert. But how do I hire a marketing
expert that a) isn't full of it, b) will even listen to me if my current
budgets are in the hundreds of dollars?

I think the article is right on point, but I wish it pointed me to a way to
deal with the marketing problem.

